# looking at treatment at caru



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

hi we are looking at having treatment at cardiff is there any success stories from there

jaynee


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

sorry just looked at your bfps and babes etc board its not the best is it.  i think we will look else where


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Jaynee,

Maybe it would be best for you to visit the IVF Wales website, link below as only a small proportion of ladies post on FF therefore the BFP thread wouldn't be that accurate.

http://www.ivfwales.co.uk/

Good luck x

/links


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im sure success rates are on there website or hfea one ...i also think most of the people who do get a bfp on this board dont bother posting after there bfp


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the HFEA


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lets start again

the HFEA that are published are old figures i beleive and as andi says check out the IVF WALES website

i believe the success rates to be quite high and rising also a thing to take into consideration is they now use a very modern freezing tech which is much more successess than old tech also the lab is brand new and the clinic is moving forward all the time

also support group is fab lol

ive had all my treatment at ivf wales and the staff are great

good luck in whatever you decide


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I don't think the HFEA's figures are updated yearly, I think it is every other year  Plus that Bumps and Babes thread has only been up this year


----------

